# Hi, I'm new! A few questions..



## VivDaHorseLuver (Mar 5, 2021)

Hi, I have a horse named pepper and I had a few questions about bonding. He is about 30 years old and we have a good bond but I want it to be better. What are some tips and tricks on how to make a really tight bond with your horse?


----------



## VivDaHorseLuver (Mar 5, 2021)

Thx for the reply! I guess I didn’t clarify this but I have had him for awhile. Our bond is really good but not amazing like you see on Instagram and YT.


----------



## riderforever (Feb 28, 2021)

Our 29 year old hackney died two weeks ago and we are so sad... however, he was becoming blind and we taught him to go halterless
when you say “let’s go” and “whoa” to stop while you walk beside him. We taught him different commands that helped in different areas of his life and just simply to bond... good luck!


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

What I do to bond with my horses is I spend time with them outside of riding. I'll sit in their stall and observe them or even just read. I also love learning about horse body language and me and my horse have conversations, (as stupid as that sounds, it's true!) One book that I LOVE that talks about horses body language is "Horse Speak: An Equine-Human Translation Guide: Conversations with Horses in Their Language" by Sharon Wilsie. It teaches you all about how horses communicate and how you can communicate with them.


----------



## VivDaHorseLuver (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok I will try all of that! Is ok that I can only go out there once a week or should I try hard to go more than that?


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

VivDaHorseLuver said:


> Ok I will try all of that! Is ok that I can only go out there once a week or should I try hard to go more than that?


If you're asking me once a week is fine! If your barn lets you you can also take your horse on a walk, not riding just leading them with a lead rope. I also have taught me horse some tricks.


----------



## VivDaHorseLuver (Mar 5, 2021)

I can definitely take him on a walk. Our barn isn’t like most barns that teaches lessons and stuff it is just a few acres of land with like 8 pastures and tons of trails and a small open barn.


----------



## VivDaHorseLuver (Mar 5, 2021)

Also, how do I motivate pepper to walk and do tricks? He is somewhat food motivated but also VERY stubborn.


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

VivDaHorseLuver said:


> Also, how do I motivate pepper to walk and do tricks? He is somewhat food motivated but also VERY stubborn.


I would definitely use food. Give your horse some breaks in between if they are being stubborn but if they aren't learning or doing anything then tricks are probably not for them.


----------



## taylor_ma (Feb 28, 2021)

VivDaHorseLuver said:


> Also, how do I motivate pepper to walk and do tricks? He is somewhat food motivated but also VERY stubborn.


overall, FOOD


----------

